# Pressure Pots



## mdwilliams999 (Mar 11, 2013)

Folks,

I am starting to look into creating my own pen blank hybrids (wood and acrylic) and starting to look into pressure pots.  I have no idea what to look for, what is a good price for what is being offered, and what size I need.  I have heard that I should look at Blinks.

Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## Erik831 (Mar 11, 2013)

I bought the one from HF for $80 was good to get me started ,so far so good.


----------



## mredburn (Mar 11, 2013)

BInks are built better but the harbor freight ones will work. There is a thread by mesquiteman showing his HF one after it came apart under pressure. You need to be a little more careful with the  HF ones.


----------



## Erik831 (Mar 11, 2013)

I think you'll be ok as long as you don't exceed the max pressure which is 80 for the HF I never go over 60 though.


----------



## MesquiteMan (Mar 11, 2013)

Here's the way I look at it now...Every time you air up a pressure pot, you are creating a potential bomb in your shop!  Personally, I am not willing to risk my life on Chinese quality control with that potential bomb.  Heck, they already put lead paint on our kids toys, melamine in our baby milk, and poison in our dog food.  

Binks are American made from American steel and certified by an American company.  That is worth the extra price to me.  Another good American made pot that is not certified but still great quality is CA Technologies.


----------



## Erik831 (Mar 12, 2013)

MesquiteMan said:


> Here's the way I look at it now...Every time you air up a pressure pot, you are creating a potential bomb in your shop!  Personally, I am not willing to risk my life on Chinese quality control with that potential bomb.  Heck, they already put lead paint on our kids toys, melamine in our baby milk, and poison in our dog food.
> 
> Binks are American made from American steel and certified by an American company.  That is worth the extra price to me.  Another good American made pot that is not certified but still great quality is CA Technologies.



Curtis what do you think cause the incident with your HF pot?


----------

